# Level Up (A5E) A5E Alternate Artificer (Full Caster Variant)



## Zetesofos (Monday at 9:01 PM)

In part of a larger process of updating several of my homebrew options to work with A5E, wanted to share this Artificer version I've recently finished tweaking. 

This artificer is a full-caster option, and an alternative to the half-caster versions previously displayed. It's not for everyone of course, but the primary design tries to use spells as a resource for a lot of other features. 

Please use or discuss as your like; happy to answer any questions.

Zetesofos's A5E Artificer (Variant)


----------



## W'rkncacnter (Monday at 9:12 PM)

i find this fascinating because personally i don't really like artificers as (primarily) casters and would pull them back to being full martials (or at least being more martial focused) if given the chance - so to see someone do the exact opposite is honestly kind of neat.

also heroic improvement says it's a fighter feature lmao


----------



## Zetesofos (Monday at 9:25 PM)

W'rkncacnter said:


> i find this fascinating because personally i don't really like artificers as (primarily) casters and would pull them back to being full martials (or at least being more martial focused) if given the chance - so to see someone do the exact opposite is honestly kind of neat.
> 
> also heroic improvement says it's a fighter feature lmao




Ah, so it does.

(I should mention that I am way to generous to my players, and I run a slightly modified Ability Score increase rule because I start with Standard Array; but anyone could replace what was written with the standard Ability Score Increase feature).


----------

